# Peter Serkin, RIP



## Guest

https://www.inquirer.com/news/peter...te-marlboro-rudolf-serkin-tashi-20200201.html


----------



## KenOC

Sad about Peter Serkin. I never followed him much, but one of my earliest musical memories was lying in bed on a weekend morning, listening to my father play his father’s Emperor Concerto on a mono LP in the living room. That would have been the early 1950s.

A great musical family. I never realized that Adolf Busch was his grandfather!


----------



## Iota

Oh no, that's horrible news! In the mid eighties in Wigmore Hall, London, he gave one of the most extraordinary and intense recitals I've ever been to. I then kind of lost touch with his recorded legacy, as I never seemed to find the same connection with them. 

I've never seen anybody so nervous in a recital, his hands for the first half hour or so were shaking fairly wildly, but this seemed to transmute into surpassing music making, and I still feel very grateful to have been there.

RIP


----------



## flamencosketches

Very sorry to hear this horrible news. Rest in peace to a great pianist. I really love his late Beethoven sonatas on a period fortepiano. It must have taken a lot to record such works that his illustrious father was so renowned for, but he carved out his own path with it. A real artist.


----------



## Triplets

One of my earliest records was the Dvorak Piano Quintet on the Vanguard Label with Serkin and Mischa Schneider and several members of the Guarneri Quartet. Another early disc was Tashi Quartet for the End of Time. He seemed to retreat from the recording studios after that...R.I.P.


----------



## Rangstrom

I have a few recordings that he did for Naxos in the early 2010s (they are worth checking out), but nothing from the past 3 years. He will be missed.


----------



## Mandryka

Triplets said:


> One of my earliest records was the Dvorak Piano Quintet on the Vanguard Label with Serkin and Mischa Schneider and several members of the Guarneri Quartet. Another early disc was Tashi Quartet for the End of Time. He seemed to retreat from the recording studios after that...R.I.P.


Yes but there are some splendid live things caught on record, one fabulous recital from Ravinia with Loraine Hunt Lieberson for example


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Pamela Frank (violin), Peter Serkin (piano)
One of my favorites .


----------



## millionrainbows

Yes, sorry to see him go. I first heard him in Tashi, on a Messiaen record.


----------



## Sad Al

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3
> 
> Pamela Frank (violin), Peter Serkin (piano)
> One of my favorites .


He looks like Harry Potter in that picture


----------



## weissnixmehr

I'm still sad about his passing. May he rest in peace.


----------

